# Super white faux on MDF panels



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

I am estimating a job where there is a long wall of mdf panels with a factory sprayed finish. Designer wants a super white brushed look applied. I was thinking somthing subtle like a drag or suede with a clear on top. Have any of you done any finishes with whites. With suede do you get the shading you get with darker colors? I will be doing many samples before starting. Any other suggestions of a brushed technique would be great.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

$.80 a sq ft.




Sorry ogre, that was a joke


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

No input to offer on your technique other than I did a cool effect on said panels by rolling a portion, laying it off, letting it set and laying it off. Pulled the paint beautifully like a horrid paint job. Similar to old grasscloth paper but more faint. More importantly tho, i'd make sure you get good stick on those panels.


----------

